# Anyone have any luck staying fit and healthy?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> Same here. Was on some medications a while back and was up to 195 from 145 in a couple months. Got off those last March and have been back down to 155 since June. I also had that furniture ,moving job during that period and figure I was burning something like 4000 calories a day while only eating about 1200.


What was the meds? I've drank ensure plus before. It has 350 calories per bottle. I was drinking about 4 a day, along with my meals. I think it got me another 10 lbs after about 3 months, it's 44 bucks a case and just isn't worth it.


----------



## TomTomTom19 (Jan 19, 2014)

If you want to have some laughs and learm, follow elliot hulse on youtube and facebook.

I take using a foam roller and/or 4" PVC pipe on my legs to massage them to stay flexible key to being able to workout without it making more sore for the business.

I liked this rule. If the food package your eating has more than 5 ingredients, don't eat it. 

Cut out the bad foods you dont love. Keep those few bad foods you absolutely love so that you stay on track and dont quit


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

I try and stay as fit as possible. My better half is a teacher, and a fitness junky. She's out doing sports at least 5-6 times a week. I try and join her as often as possible.

In the winter I downhill ski, snowshoe,cross country ski,go to the climbing gym and as of this year - fat bike! Wicked new sport btw...ultra low impact. Nothing like floating over the snow on 4" wide tires.

In the summer I mountain bike as much as possible, and hike. We've got the Adirondacks within 2.5 hours. I also try to avoid taking the truck as much as possible. That means taking the road bike or walking to get groceries/visit friends.

This picture isn't from the 'dacks, it's from a summer trip to rogers pass. 8000ft peak. Edit- checked my GPS data - That was from somewhere on top of Mt Abbott.


----------



## kellanv (Aug 8, 2013)

Another Crossfit participant here. I have never felt stronger/more healthy. I need both weight training and cardio/conditioning as part of my routine in order to lean up/stay in shape. Of course, this is coupled with eating a lot of whole foods, less carbs, more veggies and protein etc.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I try to maintain my normal weight, which is about 25 lbs overweight. Lol .

I play a ton of basketball, but I can't take the weight off like I could before I turned 30. I was pretty lean, but I broke my ankle wakeboarding a couple years ago and promptly gained 30 lbs in 3 months. I eat terrible. I've been planning to start eating better tomorrow ever since my ankle healed. 

If I didn't play basketball 3-4 times a week I'd be in Chris Christie territory.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm naturally tightly wound so I can burn calories in my sleep. I have to be careful not to lose too much weight. I try to stay on a high calorie diet. I'm about 155 lbs. Right now.


Same here ....I got 2 lbs on you tho.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Same here ....I got 2 lbs on you tho.


You prolly lost 10 lbs cleaning out that truck!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike's eye was twitching looking at Black Tops pick em up. Lol


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I would hire blacktop because I've seen his work and his posts show obvious quality. But, without out this forum I would've never hired him. 

Short story: My wife asked me once if she was fat and ugly would I of still married her? I said yes, but I would of never met you!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I would hire blacktop because I've seen his work and his posts show obvious quality. But, without out this forum I would've never hired him.
> 
> Short story: My wife asked me once if she was fat and ugly would I of still married her? I said yes, but I would of never met you!


My wife asked that also. I said the same thing and she got kinda pissed. 

Guess what, honey, I didn't notice your personality from across the hall. :laughing:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I just work and stay in shape.

6' and 175-180 in the winter and 165+/- in the summer.

I wore 32 waist in high school and was really bummed when I had to go up to 33 waist a couple years ago. I'm 55 now.


----------



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

Some of you guys who are having trouble losing wieght despite dieting and working out may want to get their Testosterone levels checked, both Total and Free . Average range for total testosterone is 300-900 , you want to be somewhere in the middle of the range if you are over 40.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a hard time maintaining my weight but in the opposite direction as usual. I hit a low of 120 lbs at one point but now I'm around 150 lbs. I didn't have this issue till I started in the trades. Before that I was a chubby kid. I lost 15 lbs in one month after I started doing demolition, that was 6 years ago now.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Youngin' said:


> I have a hard time maintaining my weight but in the opposite direction as usual. I hit a low of 120 lbs at one point but now I'm around 150 lbs. I didn't have this issue till I started in the trades. Before that I was a chubby kid. I lost 15 lbs in one month after I started doing demolition, that was 6 years ago now.


yeah, I was a soft 170-175 before framing. now I'm a lean 160-165 and I eat a ton. but I eat healthier than most and play hockey once a week. but really, production framing 6 days a week has me in the best shape of my life.


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

Here are some ways to keep the tire from growing around the waste. 

When you drink, stick with water. Forget drinking calories, save that for the food. 

One of the posters said cook your own food. Yes! Any drive through or restaurant is trying to get you to spend money with them so they will make the food tasty as hell. An excess of butter, cream, cheese, sugar and salt just to keep you coming back. 

In construction, we get a lot of physical work but not heaps of cardiovascular. You know, making that heart go faster. Try and take a two mile walk after work to unwind. It's hard at first but the walk actually will make you feel better. It gives you a chance to think about the day or get lost in a podcast. I like it because it's precious time with my husband. 

Lastly, think about what you crave and choose right. Protein? Fine, so go with a few boiled eggs or some turkey meat. How about fresh or canned fish. Beef jerkey is good. Not McDonalds, not greasy pepperoni pizza, not processed meat or frozen burritos. Sugar? Great. Have a piece of fruit. Have an english muffin with jelly. Have sparkling water with a splash of your favorite juice. Eat a spoon full of honey or a hand full of chocolate chips.

Salt? Make some popcorn and put your own salt on it. Cut some potatoes up and make your own french fries. Only bake them and not deep fry them. Put on your own salt. It's bound to be less than the fast food chains put on them.

Fat? Eat good fat. Just don't use crappy oil. Use good oils to cook in. Olive, Coconut, sesame. We need fat so get it in good ways. Avocados, a little mayo on a sandwich, a bit of cheese but not too much. Not fast food fat. It's the worst. 

I can go on but it starts to sound the same. Good luck with your goal.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

healthier food choices, a little at a time so as not to go all out, fail a little and give up. Shopping for fresh foods is expensive and harding to keep up on cooking (b/c they go bad so quickly) so learning to cook and eat differently is in order. 

success exercising for the long term within a group of people may help not only stay motivated but to learn how others do it. Crossfit groups are one way to find like minded people, but a group at the Y or triathlon (tri) club's may be another. 

I ran my first 5k at 40YO (4 yrs ago), now marathons (LA next month), ironman's, hiking volcanoes, swimming in the ocean or whatever else poses a challenge-embrace life and good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I run 4 days a week and lift 3 days a week.

At this time Of year I run on an indoor track mid-morning.

during the work season it must be done BEFORE I go to work, or it won't get done.

I also have 2 good sized retrievers-so typically I get up early, walk them 1-2 miles, bring them home- go back out and run-come back home and change and go to work--- in the eve. I walk the dogs another couple miles.

Usually one longer run on the weekend- though I am getting away from the long run.
when the work season is on I tend to run more days/week, but less each day. total miles each day between the running and the dogs is around 8 miles

At 51, I definitely have a weight issue despite all that.

BTW- anybody interested in starting a running program I HIGHLY recommend googling c25k. It's very simple, very easy and if you pace yourself correctly in a few weeks you will be running 3 miles at a clip EASILY and can build up from there.
stephen


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> My wife asked that also. I said the same thing and she got kinda pissed.
> 
> Guess what, honey, I didn't notice your personality from across the hall. :laughing:


You should have said "well I haven't left ya yet".


----------

